# May 18-19th



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Walleye fishing is still slow as water temperatures are still below average. Only 2 walleyes made the livewell Saturday, after quite a few hours of fishing. We worked the most depths, but the fish weren't active.

Come Saturday night I tried my luck at crappies. With the water temperature just over 50 degrees I felt it was worth a shot. The shallows were LOADED with white and black crappies. I used a light bobber rig tipped with a crappie minnow. Normally, 5 seconds wouldn't go by before my minnow was molested....a true sign that it's prime time for crappies.

Should be good for a little longer until the warm weather comes and pushes them out. Enjoy it while it lasts...

Good Fishin


----------

